# Synthmaster One



## Chandler (Dec 20, 2016)

I thought I'd star a thread on this upcoming synth. It should be released around Jan and the price should be very very reasonable. It is based on the same engine as the regular version of Synthmaster however the GUI is simplified, and there is less overall. Most of the functionality is still there, but for example there is only 1 layer instead of 2. It features the new analog modeled filters from Synthmaster, and adds wavetable fuctionality. Although it won't have a wavetable editor(saved for SM 3) you will be able to import your own wav as wavetables. The simpler interface should also make things easier to program. Here are some pictures of it, but keep in mind this isn't the finished version(it won't be in black and white). Anyone else excited about it.







Here is a soundset demonstrating the new filters.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 20, 2016)

Looks and sounds great I've always thought Synthmaster and U-he have the best code going.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 20, 2016)

That's the one synth that bizarrely never worked on my computer. It caused more crashes than any synth I've ever owned. It's too bad because I liked it, quite a bit in fact. The developer was nice and gave me a refund.


----------



## Chandler (Jan 23, 2017)

Here is a new video from NAMM showing Synthmaster One. It looks much better in color and the features are impressive, especially for the price. I believe it will be $79 new, $29 for Synthmaster owners.


----------



## Tysmall (Jan 23, 2017)

In class, can't watch the video. Is there a projected release date? does it still have the effects as well? I loved the vocoder built in.


----------



## Chandler (Jan 23, 2017)

It should be released mid February, so basically in a few weeks. It has all the same effects AFAIK and it has a new wavetable osc2 which is really cool. You can of course import your own wave tables as well.


----------



## cmillar (Jan 29, 2017)

Great! Being on iPad will be excellent...creating work on the iPad while away from the studio and then being able to transfer your work to the same synth on the studio computer is the way to go.

I love it, because I can spend time really learning more about programming this way and can be more focused on the one instrument at a time while not wasting time in the studio trying to program.


----------



## Chandler (Jan 29, 2017)

Here is a playlist with some of the factory presets it will come with. I like that it has a mix of vintage and modern sounds.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 12, 2017)

*Synthmaster One* sounds very good !

On my To Buy List 

*Update :* 

Hehe... It turned out I qualify to get Synthmaster One for Free, since I had purchased Synthmaster 2 with the full line of expansions.

I spent a little time playing some of the Synthmaster One Presets, and so far I'm very impressed, and happy with what it can offer, and would highly recommend it, even if you have Synthmaster 2.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Feb 12, 2017)

I believe you can load it on an IPad too...


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 13, 2017)

Chandler said:


> Here is a new video from NAMM showing Synthmaster One. It looks much better in color and the features are impressive, especially for the price. I believe it will be $79 new,* $29 for Synthmaster owners.*




So far I've not seen info on that.


----------



## Chandler (Feb 13, 2017)

kitekrazy said:


> So far I've not seen info on that.



The developer has said it multiple times on KVR, so I'm pretty sure it is true. It isn't even released yet, so I don't think there is an official announcement yet. 

That said people are already purchasing it and I plan to do the same soon. I'll do a video review of it soon. Any requests on what you'd like to see?


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 13, 2017)

Chandler said:


> I'll do a video review of it soon. Any requests on what you'd like to see?



As a Synthmaster owner I'd be happy to see what Synthmaster One brings to the table that Synthmaster doesn't have and why I would want to buy this one, too


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 14, 2017)

marcotronic said:


> As a Synthmaster owner I'd be happy to see what Synthmaster One brings to the table that Synthmaster doesn't have and why I would want to buy this one, too



Just get it, you won't regret it. It sounds amazing ! Plus, it is faster, and easier to edit than Synthmaster 2, also offers wavetable synthesis, which Synthmaster 2 does not.


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 14, 2017)

Does anybody know how to actually get the crossgrade for $29 as existing Synthmaster owner? I don't see any option to select this when trying to buy Synthmaster One on their website...
Thanks
Marco


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 14, 2017)

marcotronic said:


> Does anybody know how to actually get the crossgrade for $29 as existing Synthmaster owner? I don't see any option to select this when trying to buy Synthmaster One on their website...
> Thanks
> Marco



I think if you input your *Synthmaster 2* _Serial Number_ when you are in their purchase page of *Synthmaster One* you will get it for $29.

Here is the link to *Synthmaster One *product page : http://synthmaster.com/


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanks, there is no input field for a serial number on their payment/order page. Guess I will contact them directly via email and ask 

thanks anyway
Marco


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 14, 2017)

marcotronic said:


> Thanks, there is no input field for a serial number on their payment/order page. Guess I will contact them directly via email and ask
> 
> thanks anyway
> Marco



Try this link for cross-grade purchase from Synthmaster 2 to Synthmaster One (this was just posted by the developer), it should work, I think your email address will be good enough to purchase, you will authorize it using your Synthmaster 2 Serial Number : https://www.synthmaster.com/creditcardpurchase.aspx


----------



## marcotronic (Feb 15, 2017)

muziksculp said:


> Try this link for cross-grade purchase from Synthmaster 2 to Synthmaster One (this was just posted by the developer), it should work, I think your email address will be good enough to purchase, you will authorize it using your Synthmaster 2 Serial Number : https://www.synthmaster.com/creditcardpurchase.aspx



thanks - gonna try this as soon as I'm home from work!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2017)

A video comparison with Zebra2 would be useful.


----------



## Chandler (Feb 15, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> A video comparison with Zebra2 would be useful.



Unfortunately I don't have Zebra, so I can't do it. That said, I don't think they're really comparable. The feature set, price and ideas behind them are different. I guess you can compare the sound.


I did make a short video showing how you can make your own wavetables for SM1 for those that want to try to make their own custom library.


----------



## mdvirtual (Feb 15, 2017)

I had a quick play with the demo last week. My first impression is that Synthmaster One would dovetail well with Zebra, which is my current go-to. The UI is fast and intuitive with a good amount of control, great for tweaking on the fly. 

Based on what I heard the sound leans more electronic, whereas Zebra straddles that electro-organic line, which lets it blend so well with orchestration. Synthmaster One has a solid focused sound, not as meaty but certainly respectable. I think it would be great for situations where the synth is playing a smaller role within a bigger picture, or for more of a retro sound (kinda reminds me of my old OB-8). There were some presets that got into FM and ring modulation, so lots of possibilities there too.

I did the GC Synthmaster deal last month so I'm definitely going for the $29 crossgrade. Just need to wait for the full release with AAX support. Should be another solid tool in the toolbox


----------



## Chandler (Feb 20, 2017)

Here is a quick review walk through of it. I posted it in the non-paid review section, but that forum seems to be dead. Perhaps it would be more helpful here.


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 2, 2017)

I put Synthmaster One demo on my travel laptop and have been enjoying it very much it's definitely something I'm going to add soon it has its own wavetable thing that makes it unique even over the synthmaster.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Mar 2, 2017)

Chandler, thank you for doing that review. After watching that I'm going to grab the demo to check it out myself over the weekend! Bülent's team seems to have come up with a real winner - I really like the sound of this synth from what I've heard so far.


----------



## Chandler (Mar 2, 2017)

No problem. I'm really enjoying the synth and I'd recommend anyone to check it out.


----------



## Fleer (Mar 27, 2017)

+1
Highly recommended.


----------

